# Firmware build v9.0 2018.39.7 9736c9b (10/12/2018)



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

New version found on a Model 3 in North Carolina.


----------



## torque3 (Sep 27, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> New version found on a Model 3 in North Carolina.


Got an upgrade notification late last night, just before midnight. Turned out to be 39.7. I have a Performance LR3 without PUO, am not EarlyAP, in Texas, and was previously running 36.2.

As far as I can tell it's the same as everyone is describing 39.6. No Autopilot on Nav.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

My wife just got 39.7 from 36.2, so it seems 39.6 is probably done.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Just installed this build this morning after arriving at work. I'm finally on the V9 train. 

I won't be able to play with it until I drive home though.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

garsh said:


> Just installed this build this morning after arriving at work. I'm finally on the V9 train.
> 
> I won't be able to play with it until I drive home though.


Just updated to same version. Will check it out soon.


----------



## AMPM (May 1, 2018)

Just completed 39.7 via phone app. Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Zamboni52 (Sep 10, 2018)

Updating to 39.7 now as well.


----------



## Flashgj (Oct 11, 2018)

Updating to 39.7 from 39.6 as I type this. Wonder what they tweaked? Must be important enough to be updating all 39.6 users before everyone else even has V9!


----------



## Jay S (Sep 7, 2018)

Just updated as well. Didn't notice any major difference on the drive in to work.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Flashgj said:


> Updating to 39.7 from 39.6 as I type this. Wonder what they tweaked?


Probably just bug fixes.
In the "V9 Browser" thread, somebody said that the browser is working better in this build.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Installed 39.7 this morning. Seem to be the same release notes as 39.6.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

39.7 rollling thunder...










For sure 39.7 is overtaking 39.6 on Model 3.


----------



## Tzoid (Jun 30, 2018)

Got 39.7 this morning in Montreal.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 10, 2018)

Got the update and installed it this morning. Previously car was on 36.2. Location: New Jersey. 
Love the fact that now I can browse in the car if needed.


----------



## Crafty (Jul 6, 2018)

I received 39.7 9736c9b upgrade from 39.6 this morning over LTE while parked at work. Took about 10 mins to install. Wondering if I'll notice any differences after a week on 39.6.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Any new Atari games in 39.7?


----------



## Curtish8892 (Apr 24, 2016)

AMPM said:


> Just completed 39.7 via phone app. Toronto, Canada.


Great to hear and waiting.


----------



## Mad Hungarian (May 20, 2016)

Got 39.7 9736c9b this morning in Montreal for my P3+.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

Only had 39.6 for a few days, went to 39.7 this morning, just bug fixes, no new features from 39.6


----------



## Drhalo (Jul 12, 2018)

Got 39.7 on my 3 AWD, I'm in Massachusetts and on TeslaFi.


----------



## Garrett B (Aug 27, 2018)

Installed on my P3D+ this morning.


----------



## JDM3 (Jun 22, 2018)

Same here got the update this morning. Have a long drive later today, will see if there's anything different, perceived or real.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> My wife just got 39.7 from 36.2, so it seems 39.6 is probably done.


TeslafI does show that half of the 3s it had counted on 39.6 have moved to another version, presumably all to 39.7, but it also has at least one instance of a Model 3 moving from 39.7 down to 39.6; if that's accurate, then the story is getting more complicated...


----------



## changsteer (Sep 7, 2017)

Bernard said:


> TeslafI does show that half of the 3s it had counted on 39.6 have moved to another version, presumably all to 39.7, but it also has at least one instance of a Model 3 moving from 39.7 down to 39.6; if that's accurate, then the story is getting more complicated...


Yeah, I saw that one, too, and was wondering what caused it to downgrade.


----------



## Ed Post (Sep 18, 2018)

I got 39.6 two nights ago, then 39.7 the next night.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Updated via wi-fi two days ago to 39.6. Today updated to 39.7 via 4g.


----------



## BFData (Apr 1, 2018)

Just got the update! Score!


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

Yes! finally I got a text on a Friday night I have been waiting for.  Not from a potential date but from my car.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

I got this Thursday evening (straight from 36.2) on my P3D. My wife's LR 3 got it tonight (also from 36.2).


----------



## Senspeed (Sep 17, 2018)

MRinPDX said:


> Yes! finally I got a text on a Friday night I have been waiting for.  Not from a potential date but from my car.
> 
> View attachment 15982


With a Model 3 you should be getting plenty of potential dates!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

One thing I don’t like about the new nav is that I can’t find a way to keep the list of turns along with my estimated range left and round trip range displayed without zooming out on the map. Am I doing something wrong or is this the way it’s supposed to work? If so I hope they change it back.


----------



## Duy (Apr 24, 2018)

Just got mine this morning. Most excited about the dashcam.


----------



## Trknz (Jan 4, 2018)

Ahoy-hoy. 

Received the prompt yesterday morning and installed last night. Had thought this was a different version than the earlier builds when I tried out the Atari games and found all had sound effects working. Had seen several reports earlier that only certain ones played audio. Browser is also much faster and responsive than I thought it would be, but I’ve only tested it on WiFi so far. Looking forward to checking out the new autopilot experience today. 

Feels great to have a pretty major refresh and new apps available only 2 weeks after taking delivery.


----------



## Smokey S (Sep 30, 2018)

Got 39.7 this morning and completed


----------



## y6000 (Oct 4, 2017)

just got it this morning, (from 36.2), wifi.


----------



## 00_sg_00 (Jul 9, 2018)

Got 39.7.9736c9b this morning - Model 3, LR, vin 26xx - NJ
At the risk of sounding like a luddite - how do I:
- send navigation address from my phone?
- share waze app to the car?
- can I see dashcam footage from the car?

@JWardell - yes, Atari games is a sub menu in the Tesla easter egg screen.


----------



## Goose66 (Oct 13, 2018)

Upgraded from 36.2 to 39.7 overnight. My first version upgrade! All I can say is... meh.

Moved some things around on the screen, no new autopilot features, no FSD functionality, etc. The browser/atari games/dash cam? I won't actually _use _any of those. They're just to show off to my friends. Seeing cars beside and behind me on the display? Right now they are all over the place and disappear and reappear at various points. It may get better after miles of driving, but right now it doesn't instill a lot of confidence that it will provide any safety features.

Seeing that it's been 2 years since the last version update, I cringe to think this is all we will get for another two years!?! Frequent updates and improvements to the car, specifically the _driving _experience, was one of the things that drove me to buy the Tesla.


----------



## BFData (Apr 1, 2018)

I was surprised to find that lane changes with the blinker now work on non-interstates. On a divided 3 lane road I can now do automatic lane changes with a blinker, where I previously couldn’t.


----------



## P&J (Apr 10, 2016)

Odd.. phone indicates update available, go to car, no update screen. Yellow orange clock in upper left corner of screen...touched.. no reaction.
1 hour later went back out .. no notification, clock still there, pushed clock again, update screen on..... pushed update now... we will see what happens!

Update worked -- yea. wifi connection


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Anyone else on teslafi getting offline notifications since upgrading to V9?
I’ve had two already this morning after the upgrade. (Hadn’t have this happed previously on 36.2.)


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> New version found on a Model 3 in North Carolina.


I got it and I am in Ca. Just don't what was in it!!!


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Goose66 said:


> Upgraded from 36.2 to 39.7 overnight. My first version upgrade! All I can say is... meh.
> 
> Moved some things around on the screen, no new autopilot features, no FSD functionality, etc. The browser/atari games/dash cam? I won't actually _use _any of those. They're just to show off to my friends. Seeing cars beside and behind me on the display? Right now they are all over the place and disappear and reappear at various points. It may get better after miles of driving, but right now it doesn't instill a lot of confidence that it will provide any safety features.
> 
> Seeing that it's been 2 years since the last version update, I cringe to think this is all we will get for another two years!?! Frequent updates and improvements to the car, specifically the _driving _experience, was one of the things that drove me to buy the Tesla.


Wasn't gonna respond to this but since I'm waiting for my car to update, what the heck not.

1. Blind spot notification. I don't really look at the screen for positioning of cars, I think people miss the point to it. With V9 if you try to change lanes with a car in your blindspot, the screen will show a red line. That's pretty important in my opinion. So rather than focus on the placement of cars or how jittery they are, just glance at it for a second when you blinker on to change the lanes. It might save you and your family's lives some day.

2. Dashcam, why wouldn't you use the dashcam? Don't you want proof of fault if you get into an accident? I was involved in an accident a long time ago, and because I couldn't prove the other driver was at fault, I had to pay half of the cost of repairs.

3. Share nav from your phone to the model 3? Hello? I use my phone for nav all the time, especially when people text or email me a place to go to. I can now just load the navigation on the phone, press share, and voila it's now ready to go in my car.

4. Calendar, I use calendar on my phone a lot, I store a lot of appointments and reminders there. Now I get to easily view the calendar in my Model 3 with a large screen, how nice.

5. Energy consumption graph for energy nerds, I'd say it's useful and worth receiving.

6. Autopilot will now successfully take the offramp safely, it'll also auto lane change on surface streets. Two steps in the forward direction with self driving.

7. Can now toggle whether you want to use HOV lanes in your navigation, useful feature addition.

8. Obstacle aware acceleration, making your car even more safe. No more accidental wrong pedal press and watch your car lunge forward full speed with that instant torque. More safety features for you and your family.

9. UI changes according to driver feedback. What do you think happens if I tell Jaguar that their I-PACE UI is not intuitive, I don't like the interface placement, and that their UI interactions lag something terrible? Nothing, they'll tell me to go pound sand. Tesla listened to people's feedback and updated the placement of the navigation, they updated the icon placement on the bottom to make them more accessible. They updated the AC airflow graph to make it even easier to adjust air. They also took away the lil advanced buttons that people often miss in the settings menu. A car company that updates the interface to improve driving experience, imagine that.

I don't get it, what's not to *love* about this update? What other car company has pushed these many features through over the air update before? Just name one.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

Anyone experiencing loading errors on their streaming music when getting into the car? I've had several times where I've got into the car and am greeted with a loading error. I try to refresh and it doesn't do anything then I need to choose another station/favorite for it to work again. I'm in a place with good cell coverage so it's a bit odd. Could be a bug?


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Maynerd said:


> Anyone experiencing loading errors on their streaming music when getting into the car? I've had several times where I've got into the car and am greeted with a loading error. I try to refresh and it doesn't do anything then I need to choose another station/favorite for it to work again. I'm in a place with good cell coverage so it's a bit odd. Could be a bug?


This has been reported to be a known issue.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Maynerd said:


> Anyone experiencing loading errors on their streaming music when getting into the car? I've had several times where I've got into the car and am greeted with a loading error. I try to refresh and it doesn't do anything then I need to choose another station/favorite for it to work again. I'm in a place with good cell coverage so it's a bit odd. Could be a bug?


I've experienced this recently, still on V8 here.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Noticed Autopilot naga are much more frequent again. About every :15 seconds for me on the interstate.


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

Just got 39.7 on Oct 12 at 11h40pm via Wi-Fi in Montreal region. Model 3 rwd . Was on 36.2. not yet tested. But strangely the release notes present the features from previous version, not v9 !


----------



## AndrewF (Jul 3, 2018)

Having lived with the V9 [39.7] release for a day now, here a my thoughts on the new user interface.

General
- I appreciate that the time and temperature indicators have been moved to the right hand side of the screen. They are much easier to see now. I had been hoping that they would be moved into the instrument cluster, somewhere around the speedo, but I'm happy that they've at least been moved closer.

- Disappointed that the phone has been moved to the app launcher. I use the phone all the time, and am now required to make 2 button presses instead of 1 to get to the phone interface.

Connectivity
- I've noticed that LTE has been much more inconsistent since updating to 39.7. 
- Maps load slowly and rather chunky, particularly when selecting the satellite view. 
- Browser is unreliable. Get an "offline, check your connection" message at virtually every button press

HVAC Controls
To me, the changes are a big disappointment. 
- The airflow visualization is cool, but we've lost the ability to create a single stream of air on one side or the other
- Can no longer easily tell if the system is in cooling or heating mode
- Button bar along the bottom of the display no longer indicates when the system is in "Auto" mode. Indicates when in "manual", but is blank when in Auto.
- Would be nice to have a "fan only" mode, strictly for ventilation. No heat, no cool. You can do it now, but you have to "trick" the system by dialing the temp down low, but then turn off the AC button. Would be nice to do this with a single button press.
- Not sure I like the single temperature control when sync is engaged. Would have preferred this to stay as 2 controls.
- Only positive improvement I've noticed is the "All Off" button for the heated seats. You can now turn all seats off with a single press, rather than a bunch of presses if you have several seats on high.

Blindspot Monitoring
- The new capabilities and differentiation between vehicle type is great. The red lane line when you signal with someone in your blind spot is a step in the right direction, but without an audible warning and/or vibrating the steering wheel, it's of no use. I shouldn't have to take my eyes off the road to safely drive the car. This could have been implemented with no more than a few lines of code.

I'm sure there's more, and will post as I think of things.
I'm interested to hear comments from others.

Cheers


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

Gavyne said:


> This has been reported to be a known issue.


Ah ok, thanks.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

FYI, my first error of the new v9-era. Went on some errands today and had this. I performed a reset and started seeing other vehicles again, but something to be aware of.

Also, and more concerning, I had a screen freak out (it flickered off (black screen) and on again a few times and eventually reset itself...mid drive). This one I hope I don't see again...


----------



## Airbil (Sep 28, 2018)

Just version 9 a couple hours ago. 
Chicago area.
M3P model

Yet to drive & ck it out.


----------



## glavewu (Jul 2, 2018)

Finally got V9 from 36.2 to this 39.7... I was trying to get it from Fremont factory service wifi but failed. Got the notification when car parked in garage using home wifi, not a big fan of the new media player, almost no new feature at all and make the UI not navigation friendly.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Flashgj said:


> Updating to 39.7 from 39.6 as I type this. Wonder what they tweaked? Must be important enough to be updating all 39.6 users before everyone else even has V9!


That's assuming they are somehow limited in updating. If they are slow rolling it out to give themselves time to stop the updates if there is a critical issue it makes sense. If you're already on 39.6 you are much more likely to have the issue if there is one so going to 39.7 is less risk.


----------



## JDM3 (Jun 22, 2018)

From my perspective, so far so good. My only concern/complaint is the display of the M3 and the detection of vehicles to right, left, behind, etc. I find that the car is now moved ahead a little, so it is slightly smaller and the cars will change icons from trucks to vans (which is neat), but I find the flashing and "smashing into the M3" a little distracting. Hopefully this improves over time.


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

Maynerd said:


> Anyone experiencing loading errors on their streaming music when getting into the car? I've had several times where I've got into the car and am greeted with a loading error. I try to refresh and it doesn't do anything then I need to choose another station/favorite for it to work again. I'm in a place with good cell coverage so it's a bit odd. Could be a bug?


Yes, I've experienced the same thing. I have just been hitting "forward" to next song for a quick workaround.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Andrew Foord said:


> - Disappointed that the phone has been moved to the app launcher. I use the phone all the time, and am now required to make 2 button presses instead of 1 to get to the phone interface.


have you tried using the voice commands to start a call, instead of the screen?


----------



## AndrewF (Jul 3, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> View attachment 16033
> 
> FYI, my first error of the new v9-era. Went on some errands today and had this. I performed a reset and started seeing other vehicles again, but something to be aware of.
> 
> Also, and more concerning, I had a screen freak out (it flickered off (black screen) and on again a few times and eventually reset itself...mid drive). This one I hope I don't see again...


I've had the screen go black and reboot mid drive twice since updating to 39.7. Have also had the car refuse to go into drive or reverse twice.


----------



## crackedactor (Oct 9, 2018)

Got 39.7 this am in NorCal - haven't taken the car out yet, but about to


----------



## Thunder7ga (May 15, 2018)

Got 39.7 this morning, and some notes from my experience today.

1. I drove about 175 miles today,2 trips with Navigation. But, it no longer shows what my estimated battery remaining will be on the Nav list. Kind of concerning for LONGER trips, when you are going to be cutting it short. 

2. TuneIn, at first did not show ANY of my favorites. The menu item wasn't even available (no "Favorites" menu even listed). I started to add them back, did the first one, went back to see where it was going to save it, then the "Favorites" menu item returned.

3. Blindspot monitoring works OK....the cars jump around a lot on screen, and it seems to be a tad late in showing it off the back right corner.

4. Calendar works well....like it.

5. Games worked OK....gimmicky, but fun.


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

One improvement I'm noticing in autopilot is behavior on divided streets here in Houston. Before it used to be unreliable in the left lane, tending to steer into turn gaps in the median. Took it for a spin today on some really awful streets and it didn't make a single false move throughout. Lane change also worked really well. I'll still be keeping an eye on it but it looks like I can actually start using autosteer on streets regularly.


----------



## P&J (Apr 10, 2016)

Trying to get tire pressure on v 39.7 Did they move it ??


----------



## 00_sg_00 (Jul 9, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> assuming an iPhone...
> enter the street address in Maps (I don't think you can do this directly from Waze).
> pull up on the card (that you otherwise would click the blue "directions" button) and click Share
> On the first line under AirDrop scroll over to the '...'
> ...


Thanks so much @MelindaV - yes, I am on an iPhone. Will try this out tomorrow with Waze. If you figure out how to enable dash cam, let me know, please!


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Played around with 39.7 a bit today - forget everything else, most important feature in the new version is shuffle for USB playback! It also has a new behavior when it fails to restart the music: it seems to remember what song it's supposed to be playing but tries to start before the drive is ready but shows the song failed to load. A tap on the song restarts it (from the beginning though rather than wherever it was) or skip forward starts the next song. This, while not perfect is soooo much better than it was. This update is officially awesome.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

P&J said:


> Trying to get tire pressure on v 39.7 Did they move it ??


Nope, same place as always. Swipe left on the bottom right card.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

00_sg_00 said:


> If you figure out how to enable dash cam, let me know, please!


Everything you need is in the dashcdas thread.


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

Did a 220 mile rt Boston and back to the woods today in the rain. 

Tons of cars show up now, they bounce around a lot

In addition to the blue lines on either side of my little red Tesla, it shows the outside lane lines.

the car still tries to kill me drifting off to the right at exits when the line drops

they moved a bunch of stuff around but did not spend much time on the UI, 

the HVAC UI looks cool but there are several things just wrong ( to me)
1, getting it open is confusing, you have to hit empty space near the temp but not the actual temp 
2, heated seats are even harder to find then they were before
3, left and right to change temperature up and down? and now syncing for the passenger is nested
4, the power button is way off to the left inside the nested hvac, I had gotten in the habit of shutting off the hvac as I get out of the car (dumb, I know)

music
switching between sources requires opening the media window ALL the way before you can even see the switching options on the bottom, how are you supposed to even find them?


Love the energy chart, I imagine this will be available as a smaller widget at some point so you can still see the map or directions while looking at the energy chart.

directions on the left is much easier to see but the buttons that used to be on the left did not need to move to the far edge on the right. I imagine eventually the upcoming direction will dynamically size for ease of sight as well as a visual queue

Did not have time to set up the camera, or play video games, but that is coming.

Solid update


----------



## Goose66 (Oct 13, 2018)

Gavyne said:


> Wasn't gonna respond to this but since I'm waiting for my car to update, what the heck not.
> 
> 1. Blind spot notification. I don't really look at the screen for positioning of cars, I think people miss the point to it. With V9 if you try to change lanes with a car in your blindspot, the screen will show a red line. That's pretty important in my opinion. So rather than focus on the placement of cars or how jittery they are, just glance at it for a second when you blinker on to change the lanes. It might save you and your family's lives some day.
> 
> ...


But...

1. Instead of looking at the screen in the center for a red line, why not glance out the window and see if the lane is clear? Far more reliable than the screen. What the cameras will (hopefully) be good for is when the car wants to change lanes on its own.

2. Been driving for 35+ years without it and not missed it so far...

3. That's a good one - I haven't looked at that yet.

4. Already had calendar on my phone. If I have time to access an app in the car, I have time just to bring it up on my phone.

5. Yes, ... for nerds.

6. I haven't notice surface streets being available for lane change, but only been driving for about 40 miles. If it starts to show up, then good on them.

7. I believe "Use HOV lanes" was already a setting.

8. Again, 35+ years. But maybe if I get another 20 years on, I'll need it.

9. What's not to love? The fact that Autopilot hasn't been improved. Yes, On-ramp to Off-ramp navigation is going to be great - that will be a feature to love.

I agree that other auto makers don't push driving experience updates - that's why I bought the Tesla (as I mentioned). But I would hope to see more improvements to the driver experience in each version.


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

For those without wifi access, take your phone and go sit in your car. Enable wifi hotspot, connect your car to the phone's wifi hotspot, and just wait. I did that this morning and the car downloaded the update in 20mins. If you are waiting for your car to get the update via LTE, that may be awhile yet. So if you want the update now, try the wifi hotspot with your phone.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

MRinPDX said:


> Yes! finally I got a text on a Friday night I have been waiting for.  Not from a potential date but from my car.
> 
> View attachment 15982


Whew, thanks for the clarification! ;-)


----------



## giarC71 (Jul 29, 2017)

Goose66 said:


> Upgraded from 36.2 to 39.7 overnight. My first version upgrade! All I can say is... meh.
> 
> Moved some things around on the screen, no new autopilot features, no FSD functionality, etc. The browser/atari games/dash cam? I won't actually _use _any of those. They're just to show off to my friends. Seeing cars beside and behind me on the display? Right now they are all over the place and disappear and reappear at various points. It may get better after miles of driving, but right now it doesn't instill a lot of confidence that it will provide any safety features.
> 
> Seeing that it's been 2 years since the last version update, I cringe to think this is all we will get for another two years!?! Frequent updates and improvements to the car, specifically the _driving _experience, was one of the things that drove me to buy the Tesla.


What were you expecting? They only held back the drive on nav....do you want accidents? They need more testing....other than that this is huge update..it reconizes people and pedstrians. It will smooth out over time....enjoy the ride..intest it today on reg streets and on the highway and it smooth..


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Goose66 said:


> Upgraded from 36.2 to 39.7 overnight. My first version upgrade! All I can say is... meh.
> 
> Moved some things around on the screen, no new autopilot features, no FSD functionality, etc. The browser/atari games/dash cam? I won't actually _use _any of those. They're just to show off to my friends. Seeing cars beside and behind me on the display? Right now they are all over the place and disappear and reappear at various points. It may get better after miles of driving, but right now it doesn't instill a lot of confidence that it will provide any safety features.
> 
> Seeing that it's been 2 years since the last version update, I cringe to think this is all we will get for another two years!?! Frequent updates and improvements to the car, specifically the _driving _experience, was one of the things that drove me to buy the Tesla.


2 years??? did you mean 2 weeks? the previous version, 36.2, is a few weeks old... Model 3 itself has been delivered to customers for less than a year. Just 9 mos ago, it had only one source for music in the car. Access to wifi dates from a few weeks ago. All of this is really, really new.
Did you fall prey to the crazy workup to v9 over v8 that seemed to take over this forum? Sorry, v9 is not the second coming ;-) Think of the numbers instead: 36.x was first pushed in week 36 this year; we now have 39.7 (on Model 3; 39.6 mostly on S and X), which was first pushed in week 39. That's 3 weeks... Each release provides improvements; because releases are frequent, most provide only incremental improvements or bug fixes.
It's not as if v9 was ever intended to be a revolutionary software release that would redefine driving -- it's just another series of improvements, but one that offers more improvements than any in the last 6 months. It also has two important departures from all previous releases: it's the first to have a unified interface across all Tesla models and it is the first use of all vehicle cameras (well, except the one looking inside). Reasons enough to bump the major release number from 8 to 9.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

giarC71 said:


> in test it today on reg streets and on the highway and it smooth..


I'd say it deals with cars cutting into the space between you and who you are following much more like a person now too! 
On the freeway this morning, in the middle lane at something around 40mph, a pickup cut in front of me from the left lane and went all the way over to the right lane. Instead of the car slamming the brakes to keep the follow distance, then immediately speed back up to fill the gap, it held steady without flinching. I encountered a couple other times cars forward of me left the lane I was in, or entered it, and it reacted similarly - much more gradual as if 'looking' at the whole picture, not just the immediate follow distance.

Now, it did not handle the strobing sun/shadows going across bridges with overhead steel structure, and was getting false breaking that I had not been getting with 36.2.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Goose66 said:


> But...
> 
> 1. Instead of looking at the screen in the center for a red line, why not glance out the window and see if the lane is clear? Far more reliable than the screen. What the cameras will (hopefully) be good for is when the car wants to change lanes on its own.
> 
> ...


Self-driving (level 4 autonomy -- no need for a driver at all in large areas) will take at least 10 more years, probably more than that. It's going to take a hundred firmware updates and a dozen major version numbers, not to mention new computing hardware . (Tesla is about to start producing Hardware version 3.0 -- we're all on version 2.0+, aka 2.5). So, if what you mean by "driver experience" is the percentage of cases where the autopilot can drive the car instead of you, then it's going to be going up by a very small amount at almost every firmware release, with a bigger bump when AP 3.0 is released with FSD features. (FSD does not exist yet: there are no firmware features so far, not even in 39.7, that are exclusive to those of us who paid for the FSD option, nor will there be any, according to Musk, until AP 3.0 is released, and it will require the new hardware -- which will be free of charge for those who bought the FSD option.)

I think of "the driver experience" as the fun I have driving this car -- without EAP assistance ;-) Firmware releases can improve that as well, both by removing minor annoyances (such as the auto wiper not working well in most previous firmwares) or adding a few more conveniences (such as better traffic monitoring and display, or a nicer way to access my music), but at the bottom of it, the autopilot is not what makes this car unique, in my opinion. I have driven lots of car models, from humble ones to big Audi coupes and Maseratis, over the last 50 years and no car has come close to Model 3 in terms how fun and relaxing it is do drive (not to mention guilt-free: no carbon emissions whatsoever, since I recharge mine at home from my solar array). I am all for full autopilot for reasons of safety (mine as well as others'), but I plan on enjoying driving this car "manually" for a long time!


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Maynerd said:


> Anyone experiencing loading errors on their streaming music when getting into the car? I've had several times where I've got into the car and am greeted with a loading error. I try to refresh and it doesn't do anything then I need to choose another station/favorite for it to work again. I'm in a place with good cell coverage so it's a bit odd. Could be a bug?


Yep, meaning it has not been corrected in 39.7 -- was already in earlier versions.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

P&J said:


> Trying to get tire pressure on v 39.7 Did they move it ??


Nope, same place -- swipe left on the card below the car, it shows up.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Rich M said:


> Nope, same place as always. Swipe left on the bottom right card.





Bernard said:


> Nope, same place -- swipe left on the card below the car, it shows up.


But did anyone mention swiping left on the card?


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

Bernard said:


> Yep, meaning it has not been corrected in 39.7 -- was already in earlier versions.


I did not have this issue in 36.2, but do now in 39.7.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Being able to open the garage door from the Tesla app is pretty neat.


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

Rich M said:


> Being able to open the garage door from the Tesla app is pretty neat.
> 
> View attachment 16045
> 
> View attachment 16046


This was available with summon long before v9. But yes, great feature.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Add me to the list of those Saint Elon blessed with V9. Glad I left Middie on my phone's WiFi hotspot while visiting family in Washington, IN!


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

Cross posting this because it's a damn good read. To those not impressed with V9, please have a look:

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/neural-networks.101416/page-26#post-3120699

Quoting:

*NN Changes in V9 (2018.39.7)*

Have not had much time to look at V9 yet, but I though I'd share some interesting preliminary analysis. Please note that network size estimates here are spreadsheet calculations derived from a large number of raw kernel specifications. I think they're about right and I've checked them over quite carefully but it's a lot of math and there might be some errors.

*First, some observations:*

Like V8 the V9 NN (neural net) system seems to consist of a set of what I call 'camera networks' which process camera output directly and a separate set of what I call 'post processing' networks that take output from the camera networks and turn it into higher level actionable abstractions. So far I've only looked at the camera networks for V9 but it's already apparent that V9 is a pretty big change from V8.

---------------
One unified camera network handles all 8 cameras

Same weight file being used for all cameras (this has pretty interesting implications and previously V8 main/narrow seems to have had separate weights for each camera)

Processed resolution of 3 front cameras and back camera: 1280x960 (full camera resolution)

Processed resolution of pillar and repeater cameras: 640x480 (1/2x1/2 of camera's true resolution)

all cameras: 3 color channels, 2 frames (2 frames also has very interesting implications)

(was 640x416, 2 color channels, 1 frame, only main and narrow in V8)
------------

Various V8 versions included networks for pillar and repeater cameras in the binaries but AFAIK nobody outside Tesla ever saw those networks in operation. Normal AP use on V8 seemed to only include the use of main and narrow for driving and the wide angle forward camera for rain sensing. In V9 it's very clear that all cameras are being put to use for all the AP2 cars.

The basic camera NN (neural network) arrangement is an Inception V1 type CNN with L1/L2/L3ab/L4abcdefg layer arrangement (architecturally similar to V8 main/narrow camera up to end of inception blocks but much larger)

about 5x as many weights as comparable portion of V8 net
about 18x as much processing per camera (front/back)
The V9 network takes 1280x960 images with 3 color channels and 2 frames per camera from, for example, the main camera. That's 1280x960x3x2 as an input, or 7.3M. The V8 main camera was 640x416x2 or 0.5M - 13x less data.

For perspective, V9 camera network is 10x larger and requires 200x more computation when compared to Google's Inception V1 network from which V9 gets it's underlying architectural concept. That's processing *per camera* for the 4 front and back cameras. Side cameras are 1/4 the processing due to being 1/4 as many total pixels. With all 8 cameras being processed in this fashion it's likely that V9 is straining the compute capability of the APE. The V8 network, by comparison, probably had lots of margin.

network outputs: 

V360 object decoder (multi level, processed only)
back lane decoder (back camera plus final processed)
side lane decoder (pillar/repeater cameras plus final processed)
path prediction pp decoder (main/narrow/fisheye cameras plus final processed)
"super lane" decoder (main/narrow/fisheye cameras plus final processed)

Previous V8 aknet included a lot of processing after the inception blocks - about half of the camera network processing was taken up by non-inception weights. V9 only includes inception components in the camera network and instead passes the inception processed outputs, raw camera frames, and lots of intermediate results to the post processing subsystem. I have not yet examined the post processing subsystem.

*And now for some speculation:*

*Input changes:*

The V9 network takes 1280x960 images with 3 color channels and 2 frames per camera from, for example, the main camera. That's 1280x960x3x2 as an input, or 7.3MB. The V8 main camera processing frame was 640x416x2 or 0.5MB - 13x less data. The extra resolution means that V9 has access to smaller and more subtle detail from the camera, but the more interesting aspect of the change to the camera interface is that camera frames are being processed in pairs. These two pairs are likely time-offset by some small delay - 10ms to 100ms I'd guess - allowing each processed camera input to see motion. Motion can give you depth, separate objects from the background, help identify objects, predict object trajectories, and provide information about the vehicle's own motion. It's a pretty fundamental improvement to the basic perceptions of the system.

*Camera agnostic:*

The V8 main/narrow network used the same architecture for both cameras, but by my calculation it was probably using different weights for each camera (probably 26M each for a total of about 52M). This make sense because main/narrow have a very different FOV, which means the precise shape of objects they see varies quite a bit - especially towards the edges of frames. Training each camera separately is going to dramatically simplify the problem of recognizing objects since the variation goes down a lot. That means it's easier to get decent performance with a smaller network and less training. But it also means you have to build separate training data sets, evaluate them separately, and load two different networks alternately during operation. It also means that you network can learn some bad habits because it always sees the world in the same way.

Building a camera agnostic network relaxes these problems and simultaneously makes the network more robust when used on any individual camera. Being camera agnostic means the network has to have a better sense of what an object looks like under all kinds of camera distortions. That's a great thing, but it's very, *very* expensive to achieve because it requires a lot of training, a lot of training data and, probably, a really big network. Nobody builds them so it's hard to say for sure, but these are probably safe assumptions.

Well, the V9 network appears to be camera agnostic. It can process the output from any camera on the car using the same weight file.

It also has the fringe benefit of improved computational efficiency. Since you just have the one set of weights you don't have to constantly be swapping weight sets in and out of your GPU memory and, even more importantly, you can batch up blocks of images from all the cameras together and run them through the NN as a set. This can give you a multiple of performance from the same hardware.

I didn't expect to see a camera agnostic network for a long time. It's kind of shocking.

*Considering network size:*

This V9 network is a monster, and that's not the half of it. When you increase the number of parameters (weights) in an NN by a factor of 5 you don't just get 5 times the capacity and need 5 times as much training data. In terms of expressive capacity increase it's more akin to a number with 5 times as many digits. So if V8's expressive capacity was 10, V9's capacity is more like 100,000. It's a mind boggling expansion of raw capacity. And likewise the amount of training data doesn't go up by a mere 5x. It probably takes at least thousands and perhaps millions of times more data to fully utilize a network that has 5x as many parameters.

This network is far larger than any vision NN I've seen publicly disclosed and I'm just reeling at the thought of how much data it must take to train it. I sat on this estimate for a long time because I thought that I must have made a mistake. But going over it again and again I find that it's not my calculations that were off, it's my expectations that were off.

Is Tesla using semi-supervised training for V9? They've gotta be using more than just labeled data - there aren't enough humans to label this much data. I think all those simulation designers they hired must have built a machine that generates labeled data for them, but even so.

And where are they getting the datacenter to train this thing? Did Larry give Elon a warehouse full of TPUs?

I mean, seriously...

I look at this thing and I think - oh yeah, *HW3*. We're gonna need that. Soon, I think.

*Omnidirectionality (V360 object decoder):*

With these new changes the NN should be able to identify every object in every direction at distances up to hundreds of meters and also provide approximate instantaneous relative movement for all of those objects. If you consider the FOV overlap of the cameras, virtually all objects will be seen by at least two cameras. That provides the opportunity for downstream processing use multiple perspectives on an object to more precisely localize and identify it.

*General thoughts:*

I've been driving V9 AP2 for a few days now and I find the dynamics to be much improved over recent V8. Lateral control is tighter and it's been able to beat all the V8 failure scenarios I've collected over the last 6 months. Longitudinal control is much smoother, traffic handling is much more comfortable. V9's ability to prospectively do a visual evaluation on a target lane prior to making a change makes the auto lane change feature a lot more versatile. I suspect detection errors are way down compared to V8 but I also see that a few new failure scenarios have popped up (offramp / onramp speed control seem to have some bugs). I'm excited to see how this looks in a couple of months after they've cleaned out the kinks that come with any big change.

Being an avid observer of progress in deep neural networks my primary motivation for looking at AP2 is that it's one of the few bleeding edge commercial applications that I can get my hands on and I use it as a barometer of how commercial (as opposed to research) applications are progressing. Researchers push the boundaries in search of new knowledge, but commercial applications explore the practical ramifications of new techniques. Given rapid progress in algorithms I had expected near future applications might hinge on the great leaps in efficiency that are coming from new techniques. But that's not what seems to be happening right now - probably because companies can do a lot just by scaling up NN techniques we already have.

In V9 we see Tesla pushing in this direction. Inception V1 is a four year old architecture that Tesla is scaling to a degree that I imagine inceptions's creators could not have expected. Indeed, I would guess that four years ago most people in the field would not have expected that scaling would work this well. Scaling computational power, training data, and industrial resources plays to Tesla's strengths and involves less uncertainty than potentially more powerful but less mature techniques. At the same time Tesla is doubling down on their 'vision first / all neural networks' approach and, as far as I can tell, it seems to be going well.

As a neural network dork I couldn't be more pleased.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

V9 fixes the issue where the map is returned to North up when route guidance ends rather than your previous setting!


----------



## bernie (Jan 5, 2018)

I have 3 Atari games: asteroids centipede and missile command


JWardell said:


> Any new Atari games in 39.7?


atari


----------



## Gavyne (Jul 7, 2018)

It's reported that with V9 auto wipers are working much better. No rain here for me to test it myself but multiple people have reported the auto wipers have been spot on since V9. Maybe it has to do with improved camera neural net.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Gavyne said:


> It's reported that with V9 auto wipers are working much better. No rain here for me to test it myself but multiple people have reported the auto wipers have been spot on since V9. Maybe it has to do with improved camera neural net.


In what way? They work okay when it's really raining but when it's misting or behind cars on the highway, the auto wipers don't work very well. Need to manually turn them on.


----------



## Veedio (Sep 25, 2016)

Gavyne said:


> It's reported that with V9 auto wipers are working much better. No rain here for me to test it myself but multiple people have reported the auto wipers have been spot on since V9. Maybe it has to do with improved camera neural net.


Mine only wiped once on my drive in today in light rain (a half hour drive). It was in dim light which might have something to do with it.


----------



## EinSV (Nov 16, 2017)

I took a spin yesterday with 39.7 on a 26 mile stretch of windy two lane highway — a challenging road with only about 3 places to pass in 26 miles — a road where most drivers have to be extra cautious.

Set at 55 mph and let her drive. Zero interventions in 26 miles. No crossing of the yellow lines. 

Smooth most of the way although it was a little jerky in one very windy part and crossed the white line on the right briefly. Moderate traffic so was behind other cars about half the time but still very impressive. 

We stopped at about mile 18 to take in the view and some photos. When we got back on the road I engaged AP and my fiancé said with alarm “what are you doing”?!?! She had been messing around with her phone to get music set up when we started out and then was just enjoying the view along the way and didn’t realize the car was driving.

When driving on roads like this I watch the road and AP like a hawk, err on the side of taking over rather than pushing the limits and keep a hand on the wheel at all times so I can take over very quickly if needed.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Gavyne said:


> It's reported that with V9 auto wipers are working much better. No rain here for me to test it myself but multiple people have reported the auto wipers have been spot on since V9. Maybe it has to do with improved camera neural net.


One of the issues is the speed of the wiper when its wiping is sometimes slower on auto. This causes it to chatter when the windshield isn't really wet. Haven't got v9 yet to see if they changed the velocity.


----------



## Veedio (Sep 25, 2016)

Since the update my maps have been odd with some tiles blown up to a different scale than others. Has anyone else seen this? I've tried the two finger reboot a few times and it doesn't help.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Veedio said:


> Since the update my maps have been odd with some tiles blown up to a different scale than others. Has anyone else seen this? I've tried the two finger reboot a few times and it doesn't help.
> 
> View attachment 16105


Interesting as I have noticed my "green" traffic is gone completely. I don't seen orange and red.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Interesting as I have noticed my "green" traffic is gone completely. I don't seen orange and red.


I'm pretty sure that's intentional. What was the difference between green and no-color-at-all?

(I assume "I don't seen orange and red." means "I don't see green. I only see orange and red." Yes?)


----------



## L. David Roper (Apr 19, 2018)

I created a spreadsheet of the major menus on the TM3 screen for update 2018.39.7. Here is a pdf of it: http://www.roperld.com/science/TM3ScreenMenu.pdf
I will update it as new updates are downloaded from Tesla.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Tesla Newbie said:


> I'm pretty sure that's intentional. What was the difference between green and no-color-at-all?
> 
> (I assume "I don't seen orange and red." means "I don't see green. I only see orange and red." Yes?)


I agree and I like it that way!


----------



## Veedio (Sep 25, 2016)

Tesla Newbie said:


> I'm pretty sure that's intentional. What was the difference between green and no-color-at-all?
> 
> (I assume "I don't seen orange and red." means "I don't see green. I only see orange and red." Yes?)


It's not the colours I'm asking about. If you look carefully at the image the colourful tiles are a completely different scale from the rest of the map. They're zoomed in. Same in the upper left corner. This wasn't happening before the update but it now happens on most of my drives.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Veedio said:


> It's not the colours I'm asking about. If you look carefully at the image the colourful tiles are a completely different scale from the rest of the map. They're zoomed in. Same in the upper left corner. This wasn't happening before the update but it now happens on most of my drives.


To be clear, I was replying to SoFlaM3. Fortunately, I haven't seen the issues you described (and clearly show) with the maps, but they appear to affect the birds-eye view that I don't use.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Gavyne said:


> Cross posting this because it's a damn good read. To those not impressed with V9, please have a look:
> 
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/neural-networks.101416/page-26#post-3120699
> 
> ...


Great report, thanks! I'd have expected v9 to use a more modern Inception version, but that Tesla can get it done this way is very impressive.
HW 3 is coming very soon (according to last tweet from Musk, in 3-5mos, although we may have to add the usual margin with Elon), so the next major steps in development should start bearing fruit just in time for HW 3 deployment.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Yesterday I experienced something new with 39.7, lost all audio output and the only way to get it back was a reset. 

Also for the last few days I seem to have a Slacker loading error every time I get in the car (that never happened before)


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

@SoFlaModel3 for reference, you are talking about ALL audio, as in no blinker chimes or EAP noises?

On my way to work today I had no audio due to no LTE... the signal would show for a split second, I'd refresh the station and it would spin until it would error out and the LTE would have the line through it. I've had the LTE not available before for brief spurts but never the entire ride in to work, with flashes of it appearing to fix itself.

Also, fixed my flash drive last night on my PC and the grey X is now gone at least.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> @SoFlaModel3 for reference, you are talking about ALL audio, as in no blinker chimes or EAP noises?
> 
> On my way to work today I had no audio due to no LTE... the signal would show for a split second, I'd refresh the station and it would spin until it would error out and the LTE would have the line through it. I've had the LTE not available before for brief spurts but never the entire ride in to work, with flashes of it appearing to fix itself.
> 
> Also, fixed my flash drive last night on my PC and the grey X is now gone at least.


Oh that's a good follow up. Now I don't remember if it was just "music audio" of literally everything. With the music it was playing but there was no sound regardless of source (streaming, iPhone, or FM radio).


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> Also, fixed my flash drive last night on my PC and the grey X is now gone at least.


I'm not going to bother trying to fix my flash drive until we get another software update. I assume the car will just corrupt it again and again until there's a fix.


----------



## rrmies (Jan 3, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Oh that's a good follow up. Now I don't remember if it was just "music audio" of literally everything. With the music it was playing but there was no sound regardless of source (streaming, iPhone, or FM radio).


Same issue this morning. Although I'm still on 36.2 and the radio worked, but not streaming. Just tried to connect to my car via the app and got a vehicle connection error.

In other strange news, Friday I received notification on my phone for a software update, but I was out of town. When I returned home Sunday, I got in the car to update and there was nothing indicating an upgrade was available. Read a few posts about the upgrade being pulled over the weekend due to bricking issues. Not sure if that's the case or what happened.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yesterday I experienced something new with 39.7, lost all audio output and the only way to get it back was a reset.
> 
> Also for the last few days I seem to have a Slacker loading error every time I get in the car (that never happened before)


I'm beginning to think this is a general bug in the music system starting as the car wakes up, when the USB drive for my music stays loaded, I always get a load error and have to tap the song image to retry, but if the drive has to reload it usually starts playing the song when it finishes.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Computer reset itself as i got into the car yesterday and this morning. Dash Cam icon now displays a grey x. (i saw the fix people are doing in the dashcam thread) 
39.7 is buggy.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

2Kap said:


> 39.7 is buggy.


<spoiler alert>Every release of Tesla firmware is buggy</spoiler alert>


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

garsh said:


> <spoiler alert>Every release of Tesla firmware is buggy</spoiler alert>


And this is why they don't roll it out to everyone the same day... (as mad Tesla fans war drive around the city trying to find the strongest Wifi signal.)


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

M3OC Rules said:


> And this is why they don't roll it out to everyone the same day... (as mad Tesla fans war drive around the city trying to find the strongest Wifi signal.)


Seems more of an issue of them not properly and thoroughly testing the software before release.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

2Kap said:


> Seems more of an issue of them not properly and thoroughly testing the software before release.


We're the beta testers.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

2Kap said:


> Seems more of an issue of them not properly and thoroughly testing the software before release.


I agree. I don't want to wait on hold for an hour to schedule service for any issue because they pushed out buggy software before its ready. I'm not ready to condemn this release without more info, but even if they do decent amounts of testing they should probably always slow roll it out. They have geographic issues, connection to a huge variety of devices, a fair amount of their own variety of car hardware, etc. I'd be curious to see what their increase in service calls are.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

2Kap said:


> Seems more of an issue of them not properly and thoroughly testing the software before release.


Yep. Tesla follows a "fail fast" philosophy. If they attempted to be more thorough in their testing, the release process would be too slow and we wouldn't be getting all of these new features nearly as quickly. It's a trade-off.

If you don't wish to be a beta-tester, then just don't install the software immediately. Wait a week or two. If the software was really bad, they'll pull the update.


----------



## bento (Aug 7, 2018)

The truth is when you have a mass software update, there's no way to have a completely bug free release. Look at Apple or Google. Much bigger company with a lot more testers, but even when they release updates for their hardware, there are still people with issues. You just hope that the issues are minimal and can be fix quickly.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

bento said:


> The truth is when you have a mass software update, there's no way to have a completely bug free release. Look at Apple or Google. Much bigger company with a lot more testers, but even when they release updates for their hardware, there are still people with issues. You just hope that the issues are minimal and can be fix quickly.


I work on large scale software and even with incredible planning and a long QA process we have a few small issues squeek by here and there, it's a hard task in general.


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> V9 fixes the issue where the map is returned to North up when route guidance ends rather than your previous setting!


Yeah, for those of us that prefer North Up when not actively navigating, this is now a bug! I wish it would just remember what we had set last when not actively navigating, then everyone would be happy.


----------



## Ed Post (Sep 18, 2018)

Tesla Newbie said:


> I'm pretty sure that's intentional. What was the difference between green and no-color-at-all?


In my case, the difference is a shredded front tire. It's 1:30 in the morning, Nav tries to route me on a non-optimal route home. I scoff at it, and follow my normal route which shows all green except for a segment with no color at all. When I get there, the difference is apparent: no color at all means they have no data for that segment because it's closed for repair. Now I'm off the freeway onto side roads, hit a massive pothole and blow a tire. Had to get an AAA flat-bed truck to haul the poor thing to the tire place.


----------



## Energy Independence (Sep 11, 2018)

I did read the instructions before I replied, however just looking for help
I did my upgrade to the newest firmware. First thing to stop working was the maps (no traffic info), followed by the car not opening up with the phone, then the Tesla app stopped connecting to the car. Finally now the 360 degree awareness has stopped working meaning that no cars are being sensed near the Tesla. Should I do a factory reset? Should I disconnect and delete the car from Blue tooth Menu on the phone and try and reconnect?
Any answers would be appreciated
Thanks all in advance


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

rrmies said:


> Same issue this morning. Although I'm still on 36.2 and the radio worked, but not streaming. Just tried to connect to my car via the app and got a vehicle connection error.
> 
> In other strange news, Friday I received notification on my phone for a software update, but I was out of town. When I returned home Sunday, I got in the car to update and there was nothing indicating an upgrade was available. Read a few posts about the upgrade being pulled over the weekend due to bricking issues. Not sure if that's the case or what happened.


I had same issue after getting the update notice while out of town. I tried 877 number but had an hour wait. Then called local service center and they said they could see update failed and pushed it again. Even told me my Wi-Fi signal strength was very good.

Then called me an hour later to verify update and ask me to keep car on Wi-Fi a little longer to push latest maps.

Awesome service experience.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> <spoiler alert>Every release of Tesla firmware is buggy</spoiler alert>


Every largish piece of software is buggy...


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Rich M said:


> We're the beta testers.


Not in the meaning as used in the software world (where beta testers are volunteers and take a non-negligible risk), but we probably need updated terminology for car software.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

2Kap said:


> Seems more of an issue of them not properly and thoroughly testing the software before release.


Any software that reacts to a lot of environmental variables cannot be tested "thoroughly" before release -- unless you'd be willing to wait another year or two for the release ;-)


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

bento said:


> The truth is when you have a mass software update, there's no way to have a completely bug free release. Look at Apple or Google. Much bigger company with a lot more testers, but even when they release updates for their hardware, there are still people with issues. You just hope that the issues are minimal and can be fix quickly.


and much, much simpler software too... A phone is a pretty trivial environment compared to a car; and an OS is pretty well defined and very thoroughly understood.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Dogwhistle said:


> Yeah, for those of us that prefer North Up when not actively navigating, this is now a bug! I wish it would just remember what we had set last when not actively navigating, then everyone would be happy.


I would not call that a bug. Just a change in the interface you do not like.
I too prefer North Up, even when navigating, but until Tesla makes the interface personalizable, I'll live with that they give us.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Energy Independence said:


> I did read the instructions before I replied, however just looking for help
> I did my upgrade to the newest firmware. First thing to stop working was the maps (no traffic info), followed by the car not opening up with the phone, then the Tesla app stopped connecting to the car. Finally now the 360 degree awareness has stopped working meaning that no cars are being sensed near the Tesla. Should I do a factory reset? Should I disconnect and delete the car from Blue tooth Menu on the phone and try and reconnect?
> Any answers would be appreciated
> Thanks all in advance


Start by rebooting (press brake pedal and both steering wheel buttons for 15s); takes a minute and should restore functionality.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

Bernard said:


> Start by rebooting (press brake pedal and both steering wheel buttons for 15s); takes a minute and should restore functionality.


Does the brake pedal really need to be pressed?


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

FF35 said:


> Does the brake pedal really need to be pressed?


If you press the break pedal thats considered a hard reset, this is my understanding:

- Soft reset (two buttons on steering wheel) resets the screen (you can do this while driving).
- Hard reset (two buttons on steering wheel + break pedal) resets the screen and on-board computer (you cannot do this while driving).


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Dogwhistle said:


> Yeah, for those of us that prefer North Up when not actively navigating, this is now a bug! I wish it would just remember what we had set last when not actively navigating, then everyone would be happy.


I assumed that's what they did. Jeez!


----------



## SoCalWine (Oct 1, 2018)

Maynerd said:


> Anyone experiencing loading errors on their streaming music when getting into the car? I've had several times where I've got into the car and am greeted with a loading error. I try to refresh and it doesn't do anything then I need to choose another station/favorite for it to work again. I'm in a place with good cell coverage so it's a bit odd. Could be a bug?


I think the issue is related to being on WiFi in your garage, then driving away. It is still trying to connect via WiFi instead of LTE. Try disabling WiFi to see if it improves.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I not my notice the software update was there last Saturday. But.. I'm away on a business trip until this weekend. I had my wife go out to the car to apply the update yesterday (I've been bugging her to do it since Sat, but... only so much you can ask for from 2200 miles away) and she told me there wasn't any prompt to do the install. No alarm clock in the upper right etc. Looks like I'm not getting the update until I get home and can see what is going on.

Edit.. Guess I should read all the posts first.. I'm guessing I might be OK with skipping this update for now.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

SoCalWine said:


> I think the issue is related to being on WiFi in your garage, then driving away. It is still trying to connect via WiFi instead of LTE. Try disabling WiFi to see if it improves.


It was happening to me at work, where I have no wi-fi.


----------



## Tesla Newbie (Aug 2, 2017)

Ed Post said:


> In my case, the difference is a shredded front tire. It's 1:30 in the morning, Nav tries to route me on a non-optimal route home. I scoff at it, and follow my normal route which shows all green except for a segment with no color at all. When I get there, the difference is apparent: no color at all means they have no data for that segment because it's closed for repair. Now I'm off the freeway onto side roads, hit a massive pothole and blow a tire. Had to get an AAA flat-bed truck to haul the poor thing to the tire place.


I didn't consider that no-color meant no-info. Thanks for the clarification, and sorry about your experience with the flat-bed truck.


----------



## AndrewF (Jul 3, 2018)

Veedio said:


> Since the update my maps have been odd with some tiles blown up to a different scale than others. Has anyone else seen this? I've tried the two finger reboot a few times and it doesn't help.
> 
> View attachment 16105


This has been happening to me for the last 2 days.


----------



## AndrewF (Jul 3, 2018)

2Kap said:


> Computer reset itself as i got into the car yesterday and this morning. Dash Cam icon now displays a grey x. (i saw the fix people are doing in the dashcam thread)
> 39.7 is buggy.


I've had the computer reset a couple of times as I've gotten into the car in the morning, , have also had it spontaneously reboot while driving at least 3 times.


----------



## Maynerd (Mar 17, 2018)

SoCalWine said:


> I think the issue is related to being on WiFi in your garage, then driving away. It is still trying to connect via WiFi instead of LTE. Try disabling WiFi to see if it improves.


Yeah it's happening places where I am not connected to wifi. It's not quite consistent enough for me to pinpoint some sort of behavior that may be causing it.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

My car is taking forever to wake up now. It was a little slow before but now it won’t wake up. Anyone else notice this? I like to start the AC but can’t do it. Seems to have started after the last update. At least twice I gave up trying to wake it and just got in the car.

This update needs an update soon. The browser is broke, the dash cam keeps getting an X on it. The only thing that works is the Atari games lol! I was telling my friend about all the new features except none work hahaha


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Software is hard. There are difficult choices to make. There are always things to fix, including outright bugs. I've done enough coding to understand this.

But never let coders and their managers off the hook. _If it doesn't work, it's s***._ It takes some collective persuasion to stop a company from issuing bad software.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Has anyone had issues with sound?

Relay a report from my wife who just drove to work and started having sound issues, till the point where sound was only coming from the front speakers.
I won't complain about her taking the Tesla today considering she got stuck in an hour of bumper to bumper traffic...autopilot to the rescue!


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Only issues I've had with the sound system have been when streaming Bluetooth audio from my phone. After 3 or 4 minutes of streaming a (downloaded) podcast, the sound cuts out, and 5 or 10 seconds later the audio playback goes from Play to Pause. Filing a bug report is not possible when this happens, because the car's microphone no longer captures any audio. (I tried disabling Bluetooth on your phone to break the connection, but it didn't solve either issue.) Two-finger salute fixes it for a while.


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

Has anyone had issues where in AP and you go to do a lane change and the car starts to make a lane change and while partially over the lines it quickly moves back to it's initial lane. This has happened to me at least 5-6 times. No other cars around and has happened day or night.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

MacInfoSys said:


> Has anyone had issues where in AP and you go to do a lane change and the car starts to make a lane change and while partially over the lines it quickly moves back to it's initial lane. This has happened to me at least 5-6 times. No other cars around and has happened day or night.


I haven't had it happen since late last winter when it would occasionally happen if the line marking the edge of the far lane became obscured by mist or snow, did it 3 or 4 times, but haven't had it happen since maybe March?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

MacInfoSys said:


> Has anyone had issues where in AP and you go to do a lane change and the car starts to make a lane change and while partially over the lines it quickly moves back to it's initial lane. This has happened to me at least 5-6 times. No other cars around and has happened day or night.


Yes, something similar happened to me the first couple of times I tried to do an auto lane-change. Like you, it happened when there were no other cars around, so it was very puzzling. But it has not happened to me since then, day or night, on secondary highways or on the interstate.

What kind of roads is this happening on, and how well-marked are the lanes? The only thing I can think of is that the car might be losing sight of the right-hand lane marking in the destination lane partway through the maneuver, even for a short moment, which, out of caution, is enough to trigger an abort. If that doesn't seem to be the case, and the lane markings are clear, file a bug report right after it happens.


----------



## Craig Bennett (Apr 6, 2016)

babula said:


> If you press the break pedal thats considered a hard reset, this is my understanding:
> 
> - Soft reset (two buttons on steering wheel) resets the screen (you can do this while driving).
> - Hard reset (two buttons on steering wheel + break pedal) resets the screen and on-board computer (you cannot do this while driving).


Is there a documented source for this assertion? I can only find a reference to the soft reset in the manual. Thanks!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MacInfoSys said:


> Has anyone had issues where in AP and you go to do a lane change and the car starts to make a lane change and while partially over the lines it quickly moves back to it's initial lane. This has happened to me at least 5-6 times. No other cars around and has happened day or night.


I have had 2 occurrences since v9 and it happened maybe twice in the 8 months prior.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

MacInfoSys said:


> Has anyone had issues where in AP and you go to do a lane change and the car starts to make a lane change and while partially over the lines it quickly moves back to it's initial lane. This has happened to me at least 5-6 times. No other cars around and has happened day or night.


Yes. This seems to be a regression, maybe because of blind spot monitoring. 36.2 was awesome with lane changes. 39.7 not so much but I'm sure it will improve.


----------



## Thunder7ga (May 15, 2018)

Bluetooth audio has been an issue since v9. It will cut out make some crackling noise. Then no sound for several seconds. It may come back normal but often on on the front speakers. When it cuts out I notice no sound is working including the turn signals. The streaming seems to sound ok so far.


----------



## garnets88 (Apr 30, 2018)

Has the version 9 rollout slowed down? The numbers on teslafi indicate that the rollout has significantly slowed down since Saturday (10/13).


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garnets88 said:


> Has the version 9 rollout slowed down? The numbers on teslafi indicate that the rollout has significantly slowed down since Saturday (10/13).


All signs point to yes.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Thunder7ga said:


> Bluetooth audio has been an issue since v9. It will cut out make some crackling noise. Then no sound for several seconds. It may come back normal but often on on the front speakers. When it cuts out I notice no sound is working including the turn signals. The streaming seems to sound ok so far.


More info from my wife's audio issues today, and this is exactly what she experienced. No sound, not even turn signals; then quiet sound from somewhere in the front only.
No reset, but it worked fine next time she drove.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

babula said:


> If you press the break pedal thats considered a hard reset, this is my understanding:
> 
> - Soft reset (two buttons on steering wheel) resets the screen (you can do this while driving).
> - Hard reset (two buttons on steering wheel + break pedal) resets the screen and on-board computer (you cannot do this while driving).


Is there a reference to that somewhere? Manual?
Classic definition of hard reset is to reset the device back to factory settings. That would wipe out all personal settings, homelink, key cards and likely more (although Odometer can't be reset by law I believe without special notices).


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

NR4P said:


> Is there a reference to that somewhere? Manual?
> Classic definition of hard reset is to reset the device back to factory settings. That would wipe out all personal settings, homelink, key cards and likely more (although Odometer can't be reset by law I believe without special notices).


I know this from personal research, not sure if it's included in the manual or not.

I can tell you from experience that both of those methods are safe though. Tesla has a factory reset option which is separate.


----------



## AZBMT (Oct 9, 2018)

Mesa, Arizona. 
RWD just got the update installed to 39.7 after picking up the car this PM from the Tesla center for paint defects at delivery. I assume they downloaded it at the service center but did not install because it asked me to update a few minutes after leaving the service center.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Craig Bennett said:


> Is there a documented source for this assertion? I can only find a reference to the soft reset in the manual. Thanks!


I haven't seen it documented anywhere, had to find it after reading many threads on multie forums.


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Also for the last few days I seem to have a Slacker loading error every time I get in the car (that never happened before)


I have the same thing 
Anyone find a solution?


----------



## Ed Post (Sep 18, 2018)

ADK46 said:


> Software is hard. There are difficult choices to make. There are always things to fix, including outright bugs. I've done enough coding to understand this.
> 
> But never let coders and their managers off the hook. _If it doesn't work, it's s***._ It takes some collective persuasion to stop a company from issuing bad software.
> View attachment 16212


Aha -- the "LART" -- Loser Attitude Readjustment Tool. It comes with instructions: "beat offending coder about the head and shoulders for a minute or so to get his attention, then tell him what you want him to do and how you want him to do it.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

MacInfoSys said:


> Has anyone had issues where in AP and you go to do a lane change and the car starts to make a lane change and while partially over the lines it quickly moves back to it's initial lane. This has happened to me at least 5-6 times. No other cars around and has happened day or night.


This happened to me once when I didn't let lane change finish fully before using the blinker again, I'm assuming you are leaving it alone until it moves completely over right?


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

Bokonon said:


> Yes, something similar happened to me the first couple of times I tried to do an auto lane-change. Like you, it happened when there were no other cars around, so it was very puzzling. But it has not happened to me since then, day or night, on secondary highways or on the interstate.
> 
> What kind of roads is this happening on, and how well-marked are the lanes? The only thing I can think of is that the car might be losing sight of the right-hand lane marking in the destination lane partway through the maneuver, even for a short moment, which, out of caution, is enough to trigger an abort. If that doesn't seem to be the case, and the lane markings are clear, file a bug report right after it happens.


My issues is specifically with the new firmware. I have never had this issue in the past and I do tend to use the feature often when in AP. The lanes I was driving on were very well painted freeway lanes with no other cars around me with day and night testing and both periods of time I had the same issues. Again this was across different stretches of the freeway and different times of days and all happening with the new V9 firmware and in about the same areas prior to V9 I had never experienced the problem. I have stopped using it since I tend to be fighting the wheel trying to keep it from moving back and to others it looks like I cannot make up my mind what I am trying to do while driving. 

I will start using it again and file a report when it happens.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

is anyone else having the audio change from Tunein (which was selected) to radio after a short time in park and leaving the car.It has happened to me 2 or 3 times on 39.7


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

Below is an email I sent to Tesla about V9 bugs. I hope it helps. I know it isn't complete but if fixed it would be a great start.

Dear Customer Service,

I'm not sure if this is the correct email to send bug reports; however, the voice method in the car does not seem to result in anything happening or any response from Tesla so it does not appear to be of much value. Additionally, it can be difficult to submit a bug report while driving. Having to compose your thoughts and provide a meaningful report doesn't come naturally under those conditions unless comments like "bug report, holy crap I just got the **** scared out of me and my wife say don't use AP again" counts as a bug report.

I'm sure you are probably aware of most of these bugs but in case you aren't here is my list:

1. Phantom braking continues to be an issue. I will say that it doesn't appear as often and it wasn't as jarring this last time but it is something that needs to be addressed before it causes an accident.

2. AP still gets confused on freeways when it encounters an exit (and here in CA the exit lanes do not have dashed lines as in some other states). If the exit is to the right and you are in the rightmost lane, it will attempt to exit, display confusion and may correct itself or may require manual intervention. It can be confusing to the drivers behind you. If there is a merge lane on the right coming onto the freeway, it confuses AP and ping ponging is a frequent result. If you are in the left lane and the exit is a Y junction, AP will try to take the exit and then become confused and straddle between the exit and the normal continuation path. I was really hoping that V9 would be map aware and recognize it location and the proper course of action absent a turn signal or with a turn signal (continue on main route or exit).

3. AP on turns to the right when traveling next to a solid barrier tends to go to the outside left rather than the inside right or even center of the lane and this requires manual intervention as there would not be sufficient time to correct when inches from a wall at 70+mph. HOV lanes here in southern CA are really bad about that. Similar issues exist on exits where the car doesn't slow down quite enough for the sharpness of the turn.

4. The new DASHCAM feature need a way to safely eject the memory device to avoid corrupting files and the same is true when stopping and starting the vehicle. I pressed the icon to perform a Save and instead of saving the last 10 minutes it saved only the last minute.

5. The Homelink function to use geofencing to close the garage door on leaving is hit and miss. Most of the time it doesn't work and I must manually perform the function. Now that the Homelink button is far right on the screen it is hard to reach to manually utilize. This is a function used almost everyday and should be more readily available and on the left side of the screen.

6. The web browser seems to hang every-time it losses a connection which is very frequent on LTE. It's performance on LTE is slow and sluggish but actually usable on WiFi in my garage when not hung. The only way to unhang the browser is to reboot the screen. This is a pretty serious software bug.

7. The animated visualizations of surrounding objects (different types of vehicles, bicycles, motorcycles, etc.) lacks stability as objects jitter around, appear to go into your lane or run over you etc. even when stopped at a traffic light. Rather than use all of the computing needed to do this display, why not just stitch together the the camera feeds to create a birds-eye view showing the actual video images and boxes around objects being tracked. Some objects may appear distorted because of the different perspectives captured by each camera but the images should be much more stable and all the data a driver needs would be there to know the car was aware of each object and its location. One other difficulty with the animated views is they don't provide an adequate perspective of distance to the objects. For example, one doesn't see a car behind you unless it is very close and the car in front appears to be much further away than it actually is. The scaling perspective is just off.

8. The media player is frequently hung and needs to be restarted in some unintuitive ways to get it connected again and working. This bug (though not as pronounce) has been here for version 8.1 too.

9. AP Parking: Parking assist very rarely identifies parking opportunities even when driving slowly by spaces of either orientation. When it does display the P there is no conceivable parking space to be had. It will do this when in the middle lane stopped at a traffic light and you are surrounded by cars with no space that would fit a vehicle between them. However, you can drive by what is clearly an open space with cars at both ends and room for the car and it doesn't see it as a parking space. As a result, I haven't found this feature to be of much use. Further, it needs to identify parking spaces by the markings on the pavement or by the physical space available of adequate size and then let the human override its selection if for some reason it isn't a suitable space to park in.

10. This is more of a feature request. Navigation needs two important features, 1) Waypoints so we can plan out a complete trip (like abetterrouteplanner.com provides) and 2) give us alternate routes to chose from including a scenic route when available.

Thank you for looking into these bugs and hopefully providing a fix in a future update.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Ed Post said:


> Aha -- the "LART" -- Loser Attitude Readjustment Tool. It comes with instructions: "beat offending coder about the head and shoulders for a minute or so to get his attention, then tell him what you want him to do and how you want him to do it.


To be clear, I'm making the point that software projects need firm direction, or the quality level of v.9 is what you get. As a fan of the car and of the stock, I'm alarmed. The firm direction should begin with us, clear-eyed customers who know s*** when we see it. It should then work it's way down through management. By the time it reaches the coders, the 2x4 should be well-battered.


----------



## Christopher Boettger (Oct 18, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Got the update and installed it this morning. Previously car was on 36.2. Location: New Jersey.
> Love the fact that now I can browse in the car if needed.


I live in Northern New Jersey and I went to a Tesla Sevice center (because I was not getting the update) and they sent it to me within 2 hours.


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

babula said:


> I've experienced this recently, still on V8 here.


Got that message often with v9


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

Sjohnson20 said:


> My car is taking forever to wake up now. It was a little slow before but now it won't wake up. Anyone else notice this? I like to start the AC but can't do it. Seems to have started after the last update. At least twice I gave up trying to wake it and just got in the car.
> 
> This update needs an update soon. The browser is broke, the dash cam keeps getting an X on it. The only thing that works is the Atari games lol! I was telling my friend about all the new features except none work hahaha


Hi, I have version 9 since a week and today got some problems
- LTE and streaming not working
- web browser not working
- not able to wake the car


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Note to moderators: please move this to the appropriate thread if one already exists. 

I have experienced two issues (not including EAP reliability changes) since uploading V9 on 13 Sep 2018:

1. My app (on phone and tablet) can no longer wake up the car; and

2. My maps crash even with an indication of good LTE signal, to the point that the UI will go into a reset loop until I continually force resets over the course of about six minutes.

My SC is being emailed with details as they happen.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Gavyne said:


> Wasn't gonna respond to this but since I'm waiting for my car to update, what the heck not.
> 
> 1. Blind spot notification. I don't really look at the screen for positioning of cars, I think people miss the point to it. With V9 if you try to change lanes with a car in your blindspot, the screen will show a red line. That's pretty important in my opinion. So rather than focus on the placement of cars or how jittery they are, just glance at it for a second when you blinker on to change the lanes. It might save you and your family's lives some day.
> 
> ...


What's not to love ?

The % battery remaining at destination is no longer always visible.

I cannot easily discern (with peripheral vision only) if the HVAC system is pumping heat or cold to meet the intended setpoint.

I won't talk about things that have degraded since the update as they are not issues that are fleet wide.......


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> View attachment 16033
> 
> FYI, my first error of the new v9-era. Went on some errands today and had this. I performed a reset and started seeing other vehicles again, but something to be aware of.
> 
> Also, and more concerning, I had a screen freak out (it flickered off (black screen) and on again a few times and eventually reset itself...mid drive). This one I hope I don't see again...


I have had the screen freak out a number of times now. It goes into a reset loop. Even with the two button reset tool, it takes a few minutes of forcing resets to settle down


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Francois Gaucher said:


> Hi, I have version 9 since a week and today got some problems
> - LTE and streaming not working
> - web browser not working
> - not able to wake the car


I'm not able to wake the car via the app either.


----------



## Bart (Oct 28, 2017)

Mike said:


> I'm not able to wake the car via the app either.


I had this issue this morning. Several attempts failed to wake the car. A few hours later I tried again, and it finally worked.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Bart said:


> I had this issue this morning. Several attempts failed to wake the car. A few hours later I tried again, and it finally worked.


Mines been doing this ever since 39.7. It will sometimes wake up after a really long time, sometimes it won't.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Thunder7ga said:


> I drove about 175 miles today,2 trips with Navigation. But, it no longer shows what my estimated battery remaining will be on the Nav list. Kind of concerning for LONGER trips, when you are going to be cutting it short.


@Thunder7ga, you nailed it!

I know I'm harping about this one point all over the place, but I agree.

The estimated % battery remaining at destination must be put back up with the distance to go//ETE//ETA.

Having to reach up to the top right of the screen to tap the map view (to show full route) to see the % battery remaining information and then taping the screen (in my case) two more times to return it to my normal navigation view is a poor way to monitor your fuel situation while enroute.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Gavyne said:


> Cross posting this because it's a damn good read. To those not impressed with V9, please have a look:
> 
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/neural-networks.101416/page-26#post-3120699
> 
> ...


Great write up.

My only concern right now is the number of phantom braking episodes I am experiencing, more than back when I was running 32.x.

Even construction signs off to the side of the road are causing momentary pulses of deceleration.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Veedio said:


> It's not the colours I'm asking about. If you look carefully at the image the colourful tiles are a completely different scale from the rest of the map. They're zoomed in. Same in the upper left corner. This wasn't happening before the update but it now happens on most of my drives.


@Veedio: I get the same distortions just before the whole map goes grey tiles......and then an endless reset loop....


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

54321bam said:


> Anyone's model 3 going completely wonky? My audio is completely gone...radio or Bluetooth for the past week. The maps are also going off the walls. Attached photos.
> View attachment 16283


My maps look like that right before they all turn to grey grid lines and the screen begins to do a reset over and over and over..........


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

Mike said:


> @Thunder7ga, you nailed it!
> 
> I know I'm harping about this one point all over the place, but I agree.
> 
> ...


You can pull the bottom of the directions window to expand it. It will show all the info.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

54321bam said:


> Anyone's model 3 going completely wonky? My audio is completely gone...radio or Bluetooth for the past week. The maps are also going off the walls. Attached photos.


While I'm certainly sorry you're having problems, I've had zero issues like the ones mentioned in previous posts, including the map issue you displayed.

My Pixel 2 has always worked with Bluetooth audio without fail since I got my car May 26th.

And I now use the energy app with the trip display to predict battery remaining, yet I think you can pull down on the short display to reveal all the details.


----------



## Jules (Mar 17, 2018)

Am on 36.2, just got three notification that update is ready for me.. rollout resumed? 39.8?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I'm ready for an update. Too many bugs on 39.7.

I wish Tesla would adopt Microsoft's plan and offer stable, slow ring and bleedin' edge. You change the setting for the version you want on your phone or in the car.


----------



## Jules (Mar 17, 2018)

I just got 40.1


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Jules said:


> I just got 40.1


Any release notes?


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

Jules said:


> I just got 40.1


On a M3? I've been tracking TeslaFi and I have not seen any M3's get it at all so far.


----------



## Jules (Mar 17, 2018)

babula said:


> On a M3? I've been tracking TeslaFi and I have not seen any M3's get it at all so far.


Yes on an M3


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

We just got the software notification this evening and downloaded.

It is 39.7.1

Has anyone else seen this version?


----------



## Jules (Mar 17, 2018)

Jules said:


> Yes on an M3


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Ze1000 said:


> You can pull the bottom of the directions window to expand it. It will show all the info.


@Ze1000 Your observation is correct.

However, I use the % battery remaining at destination as a fuel use trend tool.

A quick glance at the % battery every few minutes (without having to touch the UI for anything) will tell me, "Is the % going up? Is the % staying the same? Is the % dropping?".

I can then assess if the need to moderate my driving speeds is called for, based on distance to go, etc.

An example of this was a few months ago, dealing with an unexpected headwind situation on a 250km leg of a journey.

About 15 minutes into the un-forcast headwind situation the % battery remaining at destination began to drop (about 1% a minute!).

After loosing 3% in three minutes, I cut the speed 5kph.

After loosing another 1% in five minutes, I cut the speed another 5 kph.

Third time was a charm, third cut of 5kph stabilized the dropping % remaining.

YMMV


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Might be coincidence, but today my app is able to wake my car up, both at home at while working out at the YMCA.


----------



## 2Kap (Jan 29, 2018)

Someone else already mentioned it, but my Homelink auto-close is hit or miss with this version. Auto-open has been working fine though.


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

babula said:


> On a M3? I've been tracking TeslaFi and I have not seen any M3's get it at all so far.


Just a guess but maybe there's like 1-2% of Model 3's on Teslafi. New versions will be deployed and you either won't see them on Teslafi or there will be a delay in seeing the update displayed.


----------



## Veedio (Sep 25, 2016)

Mike said:


> My maps look like that right before they all turn to grey grid lines and the screen begins to do a reset over and over and over..........


There have been four of us with this problem so far - all Canadians (1 x BC and the rest Ontario). Maybe a problem with the Canadian maps?


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

Anyone else's backup camera regressed back to the early crappy version since V9? I read the last two pages here, not all 10, so sorry if this has been addressed.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Veedio said:


> There have been four of us with this problem so far - all Canadians (1 x BC and the rest Ontario). Maybe a problem with the Canadian maps?


That's what I'm thinking as well, so glitch with the maps in Canada.


----------



## teslarob (Oct 31, 2017)

Mike said:


> @Ze1000 Your observation is correct.
> 
> However, I use the % battery remaining at destination as a fuel use trend tool.
> 
> ...


This is what the new energy graph is for. Use the "Trips" tab to watch how much better or worse you're doing than the estimate 

Just sucks you have to have it block the whole screen during use.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

aquadoggie said:


> Anyone else's backup camera regressed back to the early crappy version since V9? I read the last two pages here, not all 10, so sorry if this has been addressed.


Can you add a picture?


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

aquadoggie said:


> Anyone else's backup camera regressed back to the early crappy version since V9


The white areas on mine went pink the other day, just once. But I was listening to the vaporwave channel on streaming audio so it fit right in with the aesthetic.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

teslarob said:


> Just sucks you have to have it block the whole screen during use.


@teslarob Hence the reason I don't use it.

It is a (good) visualization of what (in another life) we used to call a fuel "howgozit".

Trending below the line? Do something about it. Trending above the line? All things being equal, increase speed to parallel the line.

I do the same thing watching estimated % remaining at destination....at least I used to on V8 without having to touch the UI in any fashion.


----------



## Benjamin Reed (Apr 3, 2018)

Tombolian said:


> Here comes another wave. Wheee!!!!!


Yeah, I got 39.7.1 yesterday evening. Kinda surprised they're still pushing out an "old" version when there's newer stuff already in limited testing. Guess they've decided this is Good Enough™️


----------



## Tombolian (Sep 27, 2018)

Benjamin Reed said:


> Yeah, I got 39.7.1 yesterday evening. Kinda surprised they're still pushing out an "old" version when there's newer stuff already in limited testing. Guess they've decided this is Good Enough™️


Yeah, if you are a Teslafi user, I saw you get yours yesterday (I'm watching Teslafi WAY too much!) Congratulations. Sure wish I wasn't in the bottom 10% of Teslafi folks still waiting :-(


----------



## Benjamin Reed (Apr 3, 2018)

Tombolian said:


> Yeah, if you are a Teslafi user, I saw you get yours yesterday (I'm watching Teslafi WAY too much!) Congratulations. Sure wish I wasn't in the bottom 10% of Teslafi folks still waiting :-(


Nope, but I do post it to ev-fw.com


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

As of 16:00 GMT-7 over 91% of the Model 3 on TeslaFi are on some version of V9.


----------



## Tombolian (Sep 27, 2018)

And as of right now I'm in the 7.7% who aren't!


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

The SC just pushed 40.1 to me because 39.7 kept crashing (uncontrolled resets over and over again, coupled with distortion in the map tiles).


----------



## MacMcIntire (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi, has anyone else noticed this bug? I usually have the Auto Fold Mirrors option disabled. Whenever I use the Summon feature, it folds in my mirrors before the car starts to move but it never unfolds them when the Summon action is completed. Even after I get in the car and put it in drive, they don't unfold. I have to manually unfold them every time. I submitted this bug to Tesla. Hopefully it will be addressed in the latest update coming out.


----------



## Alex Gayer (Oct 5, 2018)

Yes, my car does this too. I ended up just turning auto-fold back on to keep from having to open them with the screen tap, even though this isn't ideal... I don't really mind auto-fold during the warmer months, but I'm a little worried about how it will handle being iced up in winter!


----------



## TamaleCart1980 (Oct 28, 2018)

Model 3 performance, no autopilot. I just got V9 on 10/25. Will I be able to use the dash cam and blind spot detection without autopilot?


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

TamaleCart1980 said:


> Model 3 performance, no autopilot. I just got V9 on 10/25. Will I be able to use the dash cam and blind spot detection without autopilot?


yes


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MacMcIntire said:


> Hi, has anyone else noticed this bug? I usually have the Auto Fold Mirrors option disabled. Whenever I use the Summon feature, it folds in my mirrors before the car starts to move but it never unfolds them when the Summon action is completed. Even after I get in the car and put it in drive, they don't unfold. I have to manually unfold them every time. I submitted this bug to Tesla. Hopefully it will be addressed in the latest update coming out.


For some reason, this has always been a bug with summon and still isn't fixed.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I'm still waiting for an update to 42.x but just realized in TeslaFi that I am again missing big chunks of my drives. This occurred last week with 39.7 and improved after I reset the computer. Some network stack could be bogged down, and that could also be causing issue downloading updates. I will be resetting as soon as I get home tonight to see if it helps. I hope a lot of these bugs are crushed in 42.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Anyone notice the “Continue Trip” button text does not fit in the button?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Still. Waiting.









Tried another full reset last night, and tried stopping charge at midnight in case that is some kind of reason it would not download. There are now six versions newer...


----------



## Alex Gayer (Oct 5, 2018)

TamaleCart1980 said:


> Model 3 performance, no autopilot. I just got V9 on 10/25. Will I be able to use the dash cam and blind spot detection without autopilot?


I think so...? I remember Elon saying that all cars have autopilot hardware and all safety features are always standard. The blind spot detection would be better with indicators in the mirrors though... You have to look at the screen to make a lane change? Seems pretty counter-intuitive.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Still. Waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am too! I often see a black screen when entering the car and hope this is not preventing me from getting an update.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I am too! I often see a black screen when entering the car and hope this is not preventing me from getting an update.


Have you guys contacted Tesla Support? This is weird. I got my car on Sept 19th and I received 2 updates following those I did on the first day of the acquisition.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FrancoisP said:


> Have you guys contacted Tesla Support? This is weird. I got my car on Sept 19th and I received 2 updates following those I did on the first day of the acquisition.


I've gotten several updates before. I've had the car since July 25th.

Yes, I contacted them through the online ask a question. They responded with a generic "try a reboot" message. I'm on hold now.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I've gotten several updates before. I've had the car since July 25th.
> 
> Yes, I contacted them through the online ask a question. They responded with a generic "try a reboot" message. I'm on hold now.


They had me try rebooting it too. Doubtful it will do anything so they're going to have mobile service reach out to me.

For those of us, like me, on 39.7 still I guess we can be glad we missed the bad 42.4 update others experienced.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

It's frustrating being stuck with the buggy release and not getting updates for so long, but it's not unheard of. I won't be bothering Tesla support for probably another week. The servers usually take Sundays off, so I'm hoping something comes in Mon or Tues. Plus I don't want to find out the hard way how installing an update during the time change works out.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Looking at Teslafi it appears 42.4 has stopped its aggressive rollout, only 8 yesterday and 1 today, and frankly just a trickle of any version. Maybe 43.x is coming


Are you still on 39.7 with me?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Are you still on 39.7 with me?


Yep.
Would love to figure what we have in common.
Do you also have "early" access?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Still on 39.7. 
I finally emailed Tesla about it last night and got this message back 

“I pulled up your vehicle & everything looks as it should, not all vehicles have had the update pushed to them yet & will in the near future however if you'd like to get it installed sooner if you stopped by the service center they should be able to help you by flashing the latest firmware onto the vehicle or we can arrange a mobile appointment to get it installed as well.... “


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Finally got an update notification!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Finally got an update notification!


Oh well.. guess I'll be the last person on 39.7! Fine if I'm the first to get...where are we now...week 46!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Oh well.. guess I'll be the last person on 39.7! Fine if I'm the first to get...where are we now...week 46!


Looks like I am getting 42.4.


----------



## Phillyasian (Sep 19, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Oh well.. guess I'll be the last person on 39.7! Fine if I'm the first to get...where are we now...week 46!


Still on 39.7 here as well. Granted I was away all October (actually had a family member activate 39.7 update while remotely unlocking the via app while I was on a cruiseship 8,000 miles away in the South Pacific!!!). I'm thinking of going to a SC tomorrow and see if they can push the next update.


----------



## Phillyasian (Sep 19, 2017)

Phillyasian said:


> Still on 39.7 here as well. Granted I was away all October (actually had a family member activate 39.7 update while remotely unlocking the via app while I was on a cruiseship 8,000 miles away in the South Pacific!!!). I'm thinking of going to a SC tomorrow and see if they can push the next update.


I'm at the Cherry Hill, NJ SC right now and they are going to do the down load here (opened up a service tkt). I was told the download was canceled twice but I don't remember it ever notifying me that there was a firmware update available much less canceling one already in progress.
My advice is for anyone not already past 39.7 to contact a SC to see if there's an issue with the download.
Edit:I was just informed that firmware updates will NEVER DOWNLOAD when the car is connected to a 'public' wifi network. That includes cell phone created Hotspots, cable Co. Wifi, hotel wifi, etc. ONLY private Wi-Fi connections will the car download firmware.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Phillyasian said:


> I'm at the Cherry Hill, NJ SC right now and they are going to do the down load here (opened up a service tkt). I was told the download was canceled twice but I done remember it ever notifying me that there was a firmware update available much less canceling one already in progress.
> My advice is for anyone not already past 39.7 to contact a SC to see if there's an issue with the download.


I think service may have pushed it to me last night. Yesterday I scheduled mobile service for a couple issues and the service advisor said that he would also send the information to their "virtual tech" to look at. My guess is the virtual tech pushed it.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Phillyasian said:


> I'm at the Cherry Hill, NJ SC right now and they are going to do the down load here (opened up a service tkt). I was told the download was canceled twice but I don't remember it ever notifying me that there was a firmware update available much less canceling one already in progress.
> My advice is for anyone not already past 39.7 to contact a SC to see if there's an issue with the download.
> Edit:I was just informed that firmware updates will NEVER DOWNLOAD when the car is connected to a 'public' wifi network. That includes cell phone created Hotspots, cable Co. Wifi, hotel wifi, etc. ONLY private Wi-Fi connections will the car download firmware.


Lets see - I may need to dig deeper in my knowledge of networks and others will be able to chime in here as well @garsh , but unless Tesla is checking IP address sources in some weird way they do not know what kind of network you are on. If your car has a valid IP address on a network and checks in, Tesla shouldn't care if it is private or public. They can and I'm very sure do encrypt the communication. I'm OK if someone proves me wrong, but I think you got fed a line of you know what.

PS - You've got to connect the car to any wifi network by entering a password, so just because it might see and discover those public networks - it is NOT connected to them. You must complete the connection by supplying the password. If you find a "public" wifi connection and supply a password to it I'm sure this car would download whatever it needs to download.


----------



## Phillyasian (Sep 19, 2017)

GDN said:


> Lets see - I may need to dig deeper in my knowledge of networks and others will be able to chime in here as well @garsh , but unless Tesla is checking IP address sources in some weird way they do not know what kind of network you are on. If your car has a valid IP address on a network and checks in, Tesla shouldn't care if it is private or public. They can and I'm very sure do encrypt the communication. I'm OK if someone proves me wrong, but I think you got fed a line of you know what.
> 
> PS - You've got to connect the car to any wifi network by entering a password, so just because it might see and discover those public networks - it is NOT connected to them. You must complete the connection by supplying the password. If you find a "public" wifi connection and supply a password to it I'm sure this car would download whatever it needs to download.


Let's talk this out and see if what the SC tech guy makes sense. Anyone else care to chime in on this or can confirm or deny this claim?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Phillyasian said:


> Edit:I was just informed that firmware updates will NEVER DOWNLOAD when the car is connected to a 'public' wifi network. That includes cell phone created Hotspots, cable Co. Wifi, hotel wifi, etc. ONLY private Wi-Fi connections will the car download firmware.


There are certainly potential issues with using public wifi, but if Tesla is using an encrypted connection (ex - https) and/or a VPN for communication with the car then it really shouldn't matter. Perhaps they aren't doing so?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

An update on my situation, as I am now stuck on 39.7 for 54 days and counting:

I finally gave up after trying all sorts of resets and parking near wifi and everything I could think of for weeks.
I used the web site form to contact Tesla support a few days before Thanksgiving.
I didn't receive a response until December 1st, confirming it's certainly not right but I must call to speak with customer service.
I called on Tuesday morning the 4th and they said I will need to speak with service, and a mobile service advisor would have to call me back.
I never received a call so this afternoon the 7th I called back and this time got a somewhat different response;
Apparently mobile service didn't bother to call and just escalated it to the service center.
I have no choice but to schedule a visit to the service center, and the next available appointment is schedule for December 27th.
Pretty terrible considering I'm confident this can be solved with a forced push. The person on the phone confirmed that that has yet to be attempted, so he will "get in touch with a friend in engineering" to see if they can do something.
We will see...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JWardell said:


> An update on my situation, as I am now stuck on 39.7 for 54 days and counting:
> 
> I finally gave up after trying all sorts of resets and parking near wifi and everything I could think of for weeks.
> I used the web site form to contact Tesla support a few days before Thanksgiving.
> ...


I must say you've demonstrated extreme patience. I know your car is running just fine, and it is just a software update, but someone, somewhere at Tesla either needs to know your car isn't accepting the SW and likely not the only one, or they have some problems with their algorithms and pushing SW to cars.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

JWardell said:


> An update on my situation, as I am now stuck on 39.7 for 54 days and counting


After 44.x started getting pushed out over LTE, I was positive your number had finally come up... but apparently not! Something's definitely off... but I just do not see December 27th rolling around without this getting resolved [EMPHATIC KNOCK ON WOOD].

Part of me wonders whether the TeslaFi sleep issue you were having somehow kept the update from downloading. I can see the car requiring a certain period of activity before attempting a download, in order to minimize the likelihood that the car will be driven after the download starts... but that alone wouldn't explain why you still haven't received anything now that your car sleeps. Maybe if the mothership unsuccessfully attempts to push an update to your car more than (x) times in a row, your car is flagged for review and its updates are suspended, but there isn't yet a process at Tesla for handling this scenario? Could be a stretch, but I wouldn't be shocked if it were something like that...

Anyone else here still on 39.7 or earlier? What's your situation?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Well, Tesla came through...less than two hours later, I had an update! I'm now on 46.2 without any further issue.



GDN said:


> I must say you've demonstrated extreme patience. I know your car is running just fine, and it is just a software update, but someone, somewhere at Tesla either needs to know your car isn't accepting the SW and likely not the only one, or they have some problems with their algorithms and pushing SW to cars.


Agreed, and I was sure to submit several bug reports over the past month or so with several issues (39.7 has a wide selection of bugs) to document and remind the engineers that I still had this.



Bokonon said:


> Part of me wonders whether the TeslaFi sleep issue you were having somehow kept the update from downloading.


I certainly thought the same but I don't think so. I've had TeslaFi since day 1 and no issues with any of the previous upgrades. You might argue it was something new with v9, but its been sleeping all week (and I even rebooted again) yet no update.
If anything it is only going to look for updates when awake anyway.

The person on the phone was confident this was some hardware reception issue, but it's not like I haven't been receiving data all this while. There are several times that streaming doesn't load or LTE takes several minutes to connect, but I really think those were just early v9 bugs.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Well, Tesla came through...less than two hours later, I had an update! I'm now on 46.2 without any further issue.


Finally! I think I know how you're spending your Saturday...


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

And just like I received 39.7 in its last few minutes of existence, it looks like I was just 30 minutes from getting 48 instead of 46!
Let's hope the issue doesn't repeat itself!


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> And just like I received 39.7 in its last few minutes of existence, it looks like I was just 30 minutes from getting 48 instead of 46!
> Let's hope the issue doesn't repeat itself!


I've gotten updates since getting unstuck from 39.7 so I'm hopeful you will too.


----------

